# How to work with dependent visa



## BMGOAO (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi

Can any one tell me how to work with a dependent visa.. if not which kind of visa should I have to work and what are the documents required to change the type of visa..

thank you..


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

An dependent visa gives you the right to stay not work.

1. apply for positions stating that you are in Malaysia under dependent visa
2. when you have accepted an offer and converted dependent visa to work pass, then you can work.
3. applying for jobs and learning Bahasa Malaysia simultaneously might help indicate to potential employers that you are proactive with a right foot moving forward in Malaysian language and cultures.

Good luck!


----------



## BMGOAO (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you.. it is very useful info.

Could you tell me what are the doc required for changing the dependent visa to work and the fees involved?


----------

